# FAQ Tips > Hier Suchen und Finden, Links, Tutorials >  VirtualBox

## stefan.becker

1) Einleitung

2) Installation

3) Windows/Linux/Solaris Gast in VirtualBox installieren

4) Probleme und Lösungen / FAQ

5) Standardnetzwerkkonfiguration per NAT

6) Erweiterte Netzwerkkonfiguration (Bridged, Hostonly)

7) Desktopintegration - Seamless Desktop

8) Konvertierung und Verwaltung von Disk-Images, Windows Migration

9) VirtualBox OSE

10) VirtualBox als Server


15.05.07: Erstellt
20.05.07: Seamless Desktop (7)
21.05.07: Kernel Modul neu übersetzen, Paket tunctl-Befehl
22.05.07: Laufwerke einbinden im Seamless Desktop (7.7)
26.05.07: vditool / Images migrieren
05.06.07: tap0 wieder löschen (6)
07.06.07: Kapitel 6 (TUN/TAP) überarbeitet, Win98 / Scitech Display Doctor (4.2)
10.06.07: Installationsvoraussetzungen (2.1), USBFS mounten/prüfen (4.1), DVD-Brenner Suuport (4.1)
17.06.07: vditool durch "VBoxManage convertdd" ersetzt (8)
23.06.07: Serielle Schnittstelle (4.1)
30.06.07: Vista<=>NIC (4.1)
02.07.07: Disk Images shrinken
07.07.07: Win98/CPU, SeamlessDesktop/NAT
21.07.07: Guest Additions für Linux Gäste
28.07.07: Tipps zu DOS/WinDOS als 4.2 abgetrennt
12.08.07: Image eines Linux Gastes shrinken / "VBoxManage compact" statt vditool
17.08.07: NFS Client (6)
31.08.07: Anpassungen für VirtualBox 1.50
15.10.07: VirtualBox ODE (9)
21.10.07: Bridge (6.2)
15.11.07: Seamless Desktop: Shutdown Gast, Darstellungsprobleme (7)
29.12.07: USB 2.0 / EHCI (4.1.4)
14.01.08: Win 98 VBE Treiber
03.02.08: aktualisiert, Links kontrolliert
04.02.08: 1.8) fertige Images
24.02.08: 1.2) emulierte Hardware, 2.1) Versionsauswahl, 4.1.11/12) Vista / E1000 Treiber, 4.3) Datenaustausch
03.05.08: Anpassungen VirtualBox 1.60
06.07.08: Ergänzung zur Installation Linux-Gast-Erweiterungen
03.08.08: USB überarbeitet, Windows 98/Samba 3.2
11.09.08: Hinweise für 64 Bit Gäste
20.09.08: Open Solaris / Sound (4.3.1)
25.10.08: Solaris Gasterweiterungen installieren
17.12.08: Anpassungen VirtualBox 2.10
22.01.09: Anpassungen VirtualBox 2.12 (USBFS)
15.02.09: VBoxManage Befehle für Discimages aktualisiert (Kapitel 8)
26.03.09: Links kontrolliert
08.04.09: Anpassungen für Version 2.20 (Hostonly Netzwerk)
13.04.09: Windows Gast/DirectX, Linux Gast/Compiz, Umbenennung Hostinterface=>Bridge, Hostonly<=>Squid
13.05.09: VBOX Images mounten
23.05.09: XP mit SATA (3.1.2, 4.1.15)
01.07.09: Anpassungen für VBOX 3.0
11.06.09: Neue Vorgehensweise zum Vergrößern eines Images
27.09.09: Links aktualisiert, CloneVDI neu (8.4.3)
15.11.09: Links aktualisiert, Link VBOX Headless Howto (Rainmaker)
01.12.09: Aktualisierung Version 3.10, Kapitel 10 neu
14.02.10: GUI für "VBoxManage clonehd"
21.05.10: VBOX 3.20
19.12.10: VBOX 4.00
25.07.11: VBOX 4.10 (Windows/Aero, Win98+USB Tablet)

----------


## stefan.becker

*1.1) Was ist VirtualBox?*

VirtualBox vom Hersteller "Oracle" (früher "InnoTek", danach "Sun") ist wie VMWARE Workstation ein PC-Emulator. 

Bei dieser Software wird wie bei VMWARE die CPU nicht nachgebildet wie etwa bei Qemu, sondern der Gast direkt auf der CPU ausgeführt. Daher spricht man hier häufig auch von Virtualisierern, während Qemu daher auch als CPU-Emulator bezeichnet wird.

Die Software bildet einen PC nach, in dem fast beliebige Betriebssysteme installiert und betrieben werden können.

Dadurch kann ohne Reboot z. B. Windows in VirtualBox parallel zu Linux und damit auch Windows Software parallel betrieben werden.

Wie bei anderen PC-Emulatoren wird eine große Datei auf der Hostfestplatte als virtuelle Festplatte für den Gast angelegt und genutzt. Man kann also ohne Änderung der Partitionierung  parallel Windows installieren.

VirtualBox gibt es für Windows, Linux, MacOS X (Intel), OS/2 und Solaris.

Als Host geht sowohl ein 32 als auch 64 Bit Linux. 

Ein 32 Bit Gast ist grundsätzlich möglich. Ein 64 Bit Gast erfordert hingegen einen aktuellen Prozessor mit Virtualisierungstechnik (Intel VT / AMD Pacifica). Ein 64 Bit Gast lässt sich dann auch auf einem 32 Bit Host OS installieren. Grundsätzlich muss das Gast OS natürlich von VirtualBox unterstützt werden.


*1.2) Emulierte Hardware*

Unabhängig von der echten Hardware emuliert VirtualBox für den Gast-PC die folgende Hardware:

- CPU: x86, x86_64 Prozessor (Intel Pentium, Core ..., AMD Athlon/Phenom)
- SMP (Symetric Multi Processessing, mehrere virtuelle CPUs)
- ACPI, IO-Apic, Intel VT / AMD Pacifica, PAE, Nested Pages
- Festplatte: IDE, SATA, SCSI, SAS (bei IDE max. 3 Images)
- CDROM/DVD: mehrere Laufwerke, direkter Zugriff durch "Passthrough"
- alternativ auch ISO-Images als CD/DVD-Laufwerk
- Diskettenlaufwerk (Image, echtes Laufwerk)
- Grafikkarte: VirtualBox Super VGA, native 2D Beschleunigung, 3 D Open GL, DirectX über OpenGL
- Netzwerkkarte: AMD-PCNet, Intel E1000, paravirtualisiertes Netzwerk (virtio)
- USB 1.1 in OSE-Version, USB 2.0 EHCI mit Extension Pack (PUEL-Version)
- Soundkarte: Intel HD-Audio, Intel 82801 - AC97 Codec, SoundBlaster 16, Ausgabe über OSS, Alsa, Pulse
- serielle Schnittstelle


*1.3) Virtuelles Netzwerk*

VirtualBox bietet folgende Netzwerktechniken:

- NAT (Natural Adress Translation): Zugriff auf das Internet und lokale Ressourcen (siehe Kapitel 5)
- Bridged: Der Gast ist wie ein eigenständiger PC im Netzwerk mit allen Möglichkeiten und Risiken (siehe Kapitel 6)
- Internal: virtuelles Netzwerk zwischen VirtualBox Gästen ohne Zugriff nach außen
- Hostonly: Wie internal, aber auch Zugriff auf Ressourcen des Hosts möglich

Die Auswahl wird beim Anlegen eines Gastes getroffen, kann später aber beliebig geändert werden.


*1.4) Performance*

VirtualBox liegt bezüglich der Performance auf Augenhöhe mit VMWARE. Im Vergleich zu Qemu ist es wesentlich schneller.


*1.5) Lizenz*

Das Basispaket steht unter der GPL/2 Lizenz.

Zusätzlich gibt es sogenannte Extension Packs (Zusatzpakete), die weitere Funktionen zur Verfügung stellen:

- USB 2
- RDP Server
- Intel PXE Boot Rom mit Intel R1000 NIC Support

Das Grundpaket darf aufgrund der GPL-Lizenz jeder frei nutzen. Die Zusatzpakete stehen unter der PUEL-Lizenz (VirtualBox Personal Use and Evaluation License). 

Siehe dazu auch:
http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch0...tro-installing
http://www.virtualbox.de/wiki/VirtualBox_PUEL


*1.6) Ähnliche Produkte:*

VMWARE: http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/show...threadid=47553

Qemu/KVM: http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/showthread.php?t=141201

Parallels: http://www.pro-linux.de/NB3/artikel/...rkstation.html


*1.7) Links:*

Homepage: http://www.virtualbox.de/

Handbuch (online HTML): http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/UserManual.html

Handbuch (PDF): http://www.virtualbox.de/wiki/Downloads

Download aktuelle Version: http://www.virtualbox.de/wiki/Downloads

Download alte Versionen (>=1.60): http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Download_Old_Builds

1. Anlaufstelle bei Problemen:

FAQ: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/User_FAQ

FAQ aus VirtualBox Forum: http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=8669

Forum: http://forums.virtualbox.org/

Mailinglisten: http://www.virtualbox.de/wiki/Mailing_lists


*1.8) Fertige Images*

Auch für VirtualBox sind fertige Images zum testen vorhanden.

http://www.sysprobs.com/pre-installe...-vdi-downloads
http://virtualboxes.org/
http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?t=837

Auch die Übernahme von Images anderer Produkte (VMWARE, Qemu/KVM, Xen) ist möglich, siehe Kapitel 8).

----------


## stefan.becker

*2.1) Versions-Auswahl*

Bei vielen Distributionen ist VirtualBox im Standardumfang der Distribution enthalten. 

Außerdem kann man auf der VBOX-Homepage ebenfalls für fast jede aktuelle Distribution passende Pakete downloaden.

Ab Version 4.x gibt es die Erweiterungen (z. B. USB 2) in den sogenannten "Extension Packs". 

Ob die Version der Distribution mit einem Extension Pack zusammenpasst, ist fraglich. Daher also am besten sowohl das Grundpaket als auch das Extension Pack als Einheit bei Oracle downloaden.


*2.2) Installation über das Paketmanagement*

Oracle bietet Repos an, mit denen sich VirtualBox über das Paketmanagement der Distribution bequem installieren lässt. Die Vorgehensweise wird hier beschrieben:

http://www.virtualbox.de/wiki/Linux_Downloads

Dieser Weg ist zu bevorzugen, weil:
- fehlende Pakete werden automatisch mit installiert
- neue Versionen werden im Rahmen des Online Updates der Distro automatisch  installiert


*2.3) Manuelle Installation*

*Voraussetzungen:*

Damit die Installation erfolgreich läuft, müssen zur Übersetzung des VirtualBox Kernelmoduls folgende Pakete installiert sein:

- gcc
- make
- Kernel-Header bzw. Kernel-Sourcen passend zum laufenden Kernel (Name unter Suse: "kernel-source" bzw. "kernel-x-devel" (x=desktop, default))

Damit später VirtualBox läuft, muss folgendes installiert sein:

- qt
- SDL

Bitte dieses vorher prüfen, ansonsten macht die Installation keinen Sinn.

Unter Suse kann man so alles notwendige installieren:


```
zypper install kernel-source kernel-desktop-devel make automake autoconf gcc linux-kernel-headers glibc-devel qt SDL
```

Das Paket "kernel-desktop-devel" gibt es bei Suse ab 11.2. Wobei es hier abhängig vom Kernel verschiedene Pakete gibt (kernel-default-devel etc.).

Bei Ubuntu sollte man das Paket "build-essentials" installieren.

*Installation:*

Beispiel unter Suse:

Zunächst erfolgt der Download eines Paketes für Suse unter:

http://www.virtualbox.de/wiki/Downloads

Hinweis: "x86" bzw. "amd64" bezieht sich auf die Distribution (32/x86 bzw 64 Bit/amd64), nicht auf den Prozessor!

Das Paket hat die Dateiendung ".rpm". Installation erfolgt per:


```
rpm -U VirtualBox*rpm
```

Falls fehlende Abhängigkeiten vorliegen, die entsprechenden Pakete nachinstallieren und dann erneut versuchen. Im Handbuch werden unter anderem "qt" und "SDL" genannt. 

Fehlende Pakete sollten immer über das Paketmanagement der Distribution nachinstalliert werden.

Ist bereits eine Vorversion installiert, werden bei der Installation Konflikte gemeldet. Ursache ist: Es gibt kein Paket "VirtualBox", sondern nur Pakete mit Versions-Nr. Also z. B. "VirtualBox-3.2", "VirtualBox-4.0". In diesem Fall erst die alte Version löschen. Bsp.:


```
rpm -e VirtualBox-3.2
rpm -U VirtualBox-4.0*rpm
```

Hierbei wird nur das Programm gelöscht! Die Daten (also die Konfiguration der Gäste und die Images (virtuelle Festplatten) bleiben unangetastet.


*2.4) Extension Pack installieren*

Für die Nutzung der erweiterten Funktionen wie USB2, RDP Server etc. muss man das passende Extension Pack installieren. Dies ist unabhängig vom Betriebssystem bzw. 32/64 Bit Version nur einmal vorhanden.

Es befindet sich im Download-Verzeichnis der jeweiligen VBOX-Version und hat die Endung ".vbox-extpack".

Installiert wird das Paket in der VirtualBox-GUI (Datei / Globale Einstellungen / Zusatzpakete).


*2.5) Keine VirtualBox Version passend zur Distribution / Version gefunden*

Falls es zwar zur Distribution (Suse) eine Version gibt, aber eben nicht zur genauen Version (Suse 10.3), sollte man erstmal eine Version passend zur Vorversion (z. B. Suse 10.2) suchen.

Falls es überhaupt nichts passendes gibt, kann man generische Versionen testen (VirtualBox_x.y.z_Linux_amd64.run, VirtualBox_x.y.z_Linux_x86.run).

x86 bezieht sich auf eine 32 Bit Distribution amd64 auf eine 64 Bit Distribution. Dies hat nichts mit der CPU zu tun!


*2.6) Vor dem ersten Start*

Der User, der Virtualbox starten will, muss Mitglied der *Gruppe "vboxusers"* sein. 
Bei Suse kann man das per "Yast2/Sicherheit&Benutzer/Gruppen bearbeiten" erledigen. 

Bei Gnome gibt es häufig im Kontrollzentrum unter "System" den Punkt "Benutzer bearbeiten und anlegen".

An der Kommandozeile als root bzw. "sudo" vorgestellt:


```
groupadd vboxusers
usermod -G vboxusers Name_des_Anwenders
```

*Nach dem Zuordnen des Users zur Gruppe erstmal abmelden / anmelden, in der laufenden Sitzung hat das sonst keine Auswirkung.*


*2.7) Der erste Start*

Mit folgendem Befehl kann man das Programm starten:


```
VirtualBox
```


*2.8) Kernelupdate*

Beim Update eines Kernels müssen auch die Kernelmodule neu installiert werden.

Bei den Versionen aus dem Standardumfang der Distribution gibt es zusätzlich Pakete mit den Kernelmodulen (bei Suse z. B. "virtualbox-ose-host-kmp-desktop"). Hier muss man also nur aufpassen, dass beim Update des Kernels auch die genau dazu passenden VBOX-Kernelmodule mit aktualisiert werden.

Bei der Version von der VBOX-Homepage muss man nach einem Kernelupdate einmalig das folgende Script mit Rootrechten (su, sudo) aufrufen:


```
/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
```

Bei neueren Distributionen ist *DKMS* installiert. Dadurch entfällt das manuelle Übersetzen nach einem Kernelupdate. 

Siehe auch: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynamic...Module_Support

----------


## stefan.becker

*3.1) Windows Gäste*

*3.1.1) Installation von Windows XP*

Über den Button "Neu" (englisch "New") wird die Erstellung eines neuen virtuellen PCs gestartet. In den folgenden Dialogen müssen einige Einstellungen vorgenommen werden (Beispiele):

Name: WinXP
OS Type: Windows XP
Memory Type: 512 MB (oder mehr, wenn der Host genug RAM hat)
Virtuelle Festplatte, Neu, Dynamisch wachsend, Dateiname=WinXP, Größe>=10 GB
(englisch: Virtual Hard Disc: New, Dynamically expanding image, Image FileName=WinXP, Size>=10 G)

In den Einstellungen (Button "Ändern" (englisch "Settings")) sollte man bei Booten von CD-ROM vor dem ersten Start kontrollieren, ob das Device des CD/DVD-Laufwerks (z. B. /dev/cdrom, /dev/sr0) korrekt eingestellt ist.

Danach startet die Installation des Gastes durch den Button "Starten".

Alles weitere ist wie an einem "echten" PC.

Was an dieser Stelle direkt auffällt: VMWARE hat ein sogenanntes "Multi Document Interface" (MDI). Die GUI und die Gäste werden alle im gleichen Fenster dargestellt. Über Tabulatoren kann man jeweils umschalten.

Bei VirtualBox hingegen hat die GUI ein eigenes Fenster wie jeder gestartete Gast auch.

*3.1.2) Windows XP mit SATA Controller*

VirtualBox kann neben IDE Laufwerken auch einen SATA Controller emulieren. Windows XP kann jedoch serienmäßig kein SATA, man muss bei der XP Installationen einen entsprechenden SATA Treiber einbinden.

http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?t=9575

Der beste Treiber dazu ist hier erhältlich: http://www.station-drivers.com/page/intel%20raid.htm
(Version 10.1.0.108)

Alternativ kann man erstmal mit IDE Controller installieren und dies später in einen SATA Controller umwandeln (siehe Kapitel 4).

*3.1.3) Gasterweiterungen für Windows Gäste*

Im Gastfenster lassen sich über den Menüpunkt "Geräte / Gasterweiterungen installieren" (englisch "Devices / Install Guest Additions") spezielle Treiber installieren. Diese bieten u. a. folgende Funktionen:

- höhere Grafikauflösungen als 640x480 bzw. 800x600
- bessere Performance der Grafik / 3D-Support
- übergangslose Maus zwischen Host und Gast
- Zeitsynchronisation Host/Gast
- Shared Folders (siehe 5.2)
- Zwischenablage Host/Gast

Falls die Installation nicht automatisch startet, muss man nach Aufruf der Funktion im Menü den Explorer öffnen und das CD Laufwerk auswählen. Dann das Programm "VBoxGuestAdditions" starten. Alles weitere ist wie bei jeder Installation. Nach einem Neustart des Gastes lassen sich die Funktionen der Additions nutzen.


*3.1.4) Vista, 64 Bit Windows XP/Vista*

Die Installation ist immer wie oben im Beispiel vorzunehmen. Für eine andere Windows Version muss man beim Erstellen der Gastkonfiguration den passenden Betriebssystemtyp auswählen.

Vom Typ hängen die Grundeinstellungen ab, daher sollte man das schon passend wählen.

Für einen Windows 64 Bit Gast braucht man folgende Einstellungen und Voraussetzungen:
- AMD/VT
- einen 64 Bit Prozessor mit Virtualisierungstechnik, im Bios (falls möglich) die Virtualisierung einschalten
- Bei Neuinstallation als Typ explizit ein 64 Bit OS auswählen


*3.1.5) Windows 9x/ME*

Man sollte bedenken, dass Windows 9x / ME sich zwar installieren lässt, aber nicht unterstützt wird. Es gibt u. a. keine Guest Additions. In den Tipps unten sind jedoch ein paar Möglichkeiten genannt für höhere Auflösung (Scitech Disc Doctor), Netzwerkfreigaben (Samba) und Clipboard (Shared Clipboard).

Damit die Installation überhaupt geht, müssen nach Anlegen des Gastes / vor der Installation noch folgende Einstellungen vorgenommen bzw. geändert werden:
- VT / PAE abschalten (siehe nächstes Kapitel)
- Nicht zu viel Speicher (64 MB RAM, 8 MB Video-RAM reichen)
- Als Soundkarte "Soundblaster 16" wählen


*3.2) Linux Gäste*

*3.2.1) Gasterweiterungen für Linux Gäste*

Auch bei einem Linux Gast können über die Gasterweiterungen bessere Auflösungen, übergangslose Maus und Shared Folders genutzt werden.

a) Voraussetzungen prüfen

Im Linux-Gast müssen die Kernelsourcen installiert sein (Paket "kernel-source" / "kernel-devel" / "kernel-headers", je nach Distribution).

Damit man überhaupt übersetzen kann, müssen außerdem Pakete wie "automake", "autoconf", "gcc" und "glibc-devel" installiert sein.

Bei einem Suse Gast installiert man die notwendigen Pakete so:


```
zypper install kernel-source kernel-desktop-devel make automake autoconf gcc linux-kernel-headers glibc-devel
```

Wichtig: Die Pakete "kernel" und "kernel-source" bzw. "kernel-devel" müssen die exakt gleiche Version haben. Dies prüft man z. B. bei Suse mit "rpm -qa | grep kernel".

Bei Ubuntu wird in der Regel das Paket "build-essentials" installiert.

Weiterhin sollten keine VBOX-OSE-Kernel-Module installiert sein. Prüfen bei Suse: "rpm -qa | grep virtualbox", löschen per "rpm -e ...".

b) Einbinden des ISO-Files mit den Guest Additions

- Im Gastfenster im Gerätemenü den Punkt "CD/DVD trennen" aufrufen, falls eine CD gemountet ist
- Im Gastfenster im Gerätemenü den Punkt "CD/DVD einbinden / CD/DVD Abbild" aufrufen
- Das ISO-File "VBoxGuestAdditions.iso" einbinden und auswählen (Pfad /opt/VirtualBox-x.y/additions)

Bei modernen Distributionen sollte dann ein CD Laufwerk automatisch gemountet werden. Falls nicht, manuell mounten (z. B. "mount /dev/sr0 /mnt").

c) Installation starten

Zunächst in das gemountete Verzeichnis wechseln (Pfad und Datenträgername abhängig von der Distribution):


```
cd /media/VBOXADDITIONS*
```

Dann die Installation starten:


```
sh ./VBoxLinuxAdditions.run
```

Die Installation erfolgt ohne weitere Eingaben. Die Installation muss als "root"-User gestartet werden. Bei Suse also z. B. vorher als root anmelden per *"su"*, bei Ubuntu schreibt man *"sudo"* vor den Aufruf des Installers ("sudo sh ./VBox...").

Bei neueren Distributionen konfiguriert sich der XServer automatisch. Nach Abmelden/Anmelden bzw. Neustart sollten die Guest Additions auch arbeiten.

Ist dies nicht der Fall, muss man eventuell den XServer manuell konfigurieren. In der Datei "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" werden dazu folgende Einstellungen vom vorgenommen:
- Grafikkartentreiber: Section "Device" / Driver "vboxvideo"
- Maustreiber: Section "Input Device" / Driver "vboxmouse"

Beispiel:


```
...
Section "InputDevice"
  Driver       "vboxmouse"
  Option       "CorePointer"
  Identifier   "Mouse[1]"
  Option       "Buttons" "9"
  Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"
  Option       "InputFashion" "Mouse"
  Option       "Name" "Virtual Box Pointer"
  Option       "Protocol" "explorerps/2"
  Option       "Vendor" "Sysp"
  Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
EndSection

Section "Device"
  BoardName    "Framebuffer Graphics"
  Driver       "vboxvideo"
  Identifier   "Device[0]"
  Screen       0
  VendorName   "VESA"
EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"
  ...
  InputDevice  "Mouse[1]" "CorePointer"
  ...
EndSection
...
```

Falls die Auflösung verändert werden soll, muss hier die Standardvorgehensweise abhängig von der installierten Distribution gewählt werden.

d) Einbinden von Shared Foldern:

Siehe 5.2)

Howtos: 
- http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=15679
- http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=29&t=15868
- http://helpdeskgeek.com/linux-tips/i...ons-in-ubuntu/

*3.2.2) Ubuntu Server 32 Bit, 64 Bit Linux*

Für die Installation und den Betrieb eines Ubuntu Servers mit PAE Kernel müssen folgende Gasteinstellungen aktiviert werden: 
- IOAPIC optional
- PAE

Für einen Linux 64 Bit Gast braucht man folgende Einstellungen und Voraussetzungen:
- IOAPIC
- AMD/VT
- einen 64 Bit Prozessor mit Virtualisierungstechnik, im Bios (falls möglich) die Virtualisierung einschalten
- Bei Neuinstallation als Typ explizit ein 64 Bit OS auswählen


*3.3) Solaris Gäste*

*3.3.1) Gasterweiterungen für Solaris Gäste*

Zunächst den Solaris Gast starten. Im Menü des Gastfensters die Funktion "Geräte / Gasterweiterungen installieren" aufrufen. Dadurch wird ein virtuelles CD Laufwerk mit den Gasterweiterungen eingebunden, es erfolgt aber keine automatische Installation.

Dann im Gast ein Terminal öffnen und als root anmelden (su / root Kennwort). Dann ins Verzeichnis der Gasterweiterungen wechseln und installieren:


```
cd /media/VBOX*
pkgadd -d VBoxSolarisAdditions.pkg
```

Ein Update erfordert eine Deinstallation der Vorversion. Die Gasterweiterungen kann man folgendermaßen wieder deinstallieren:


```
pkgrm SUNWvboxguest
```


*3.4) Verzeichnisse*

VirtualBox legt in folgenden Verzeichnissen Daten ab (~=Home-Verzeichnis des Anwenders):

*~/.VirtualBox*

VirtualBox.xml: VirtualBox-Einstellungen, Liste der Gäste

*~/VirtualBox VMs*

Je Gast ein Unterverzeichnis mit dem Namen des Gastes. Bsp. Name des Gastes "XP_Home":

~/VirtualBox VMs/XP_Home/XP_Home.vbox: Gastkonfiguration
~/VirtualBox VMs/XP_Home/XP_Home.vdi: Imagedatei (virtuelle Festplatte)
~/VirtualBox VMs/XP_Home/Logs/VBox.log: Logdatei mit Debugausgaben

Bis Version *3.x* lagen alle Daten von VirtualBox im Verzeichnis "~/.VirtualBox".

----------


## stefan.becker

Viele Probleme werden auch in den VirtualBox FAQs abgehandelt. Daher auch hier einen Blick "riskieren":
- http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/User_FAQ
- http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?t=8669


*4.1) Probleme Windows XP/Vista bzw. allgemeine Probleme*

*4.1.1) Kein Zugriff auf CD/DVD-Laufwerk*

Der Zugriff geht manchmal nur, wenn das Laufwerk nicht von Host gemountet ist. Falls ein Automounter aktiv ist, muss man dann also vor Nutzung des Laufwerks in VirtualBox manuell unmounten (z. B. "umount /dev/cdrom").


*4.1.2) Mauszeiger gefangen*

Wie bei VMWARE ist bei Mausclick in das VirtualBox Fenster der Mauszeiger im Gast gefangen. Dies ändert sich erst mit Installation der Guest Additions. In der Zwischenzeit kann man den Mauszeiger mit der rechten [Strg]-Taste zurück zum Host geben. Die Taste kann in der GUI über "File / Global Settings / Input" geändert werden.

Für Betriebssysteme, zu denen es keine Guest Additions gibt, kann man in den Systemeinstellungen die Einstellung "Absolute Pointing Device" (Absolutes Zeigegerät) einschalten, dies ermöglicht ebenso eine übergangslose Mausintegration (siehe Hinweise zu Windows 9x/ME unter 4.2).


*4.1.3) Audio*

VirtualBox bietet 3 verschiedene virtuelle Soundkarten. Abhängig vom Betriebssystem sollte man folgende Einstellung wählen:

- Windows 9x/ME, NT4: Soundblaster 16 (sb16)
- Windows 2000, XP: AC97
- Windows Vista, 7: Intel HDAudio

Bei dieser Wahl ist kein Treiberdownload notwendig, die Treiber sind bereits beim Betriebssystem mit dabei.

In der Gastkonfiguration können die Einstellungen entsprechend geändert werden. Aktivierung über den Button "Settings", dann "Audio". Mit "Enable Audio" und Auswahl von Alsa bzw. Pulse bei neueren Distributionen als Hostdriver erhält der virtuelle PC eine Soundkarte.

Hinweis zu NT4: In den SB16-Eigenschaften im Gast muss die Eigenschaft "MPU 401 I/O Adresse" deaktiviert werden!


*4.1.4) USB*

USB 1 wird bereits mit der Grundversion (OSE) ausgeliefert. USB 2 steht durch das Zusatzpaket (Extension Pack) zur Verfügung.

USB im Gast ist nicht immer unproblematisch. Falls die USB Geräte vom Host unterstützt werden, sollte man einen Zugriff über das virtuelle Netzwerk als Alternative in Betracht ziehen. Beispiele für folgende Geräteklassen finden sich im Howto:
- Scanner: saned, sane2twain Bridge
- Drucker: Samba, CUPS (IPP)
- externe Laufwerke: Samba, Shared Folder
- USB Netzwerkkarten / WLAN-Sticks: NAT Netzwerk Adapter

*4.1.4.1) USB einrichten*

USB kann in der Gastkonfiguration aktiviert werden über den Button "Settings", dann "USB". Mit "USB Controller aktivieren" erhält der virtuelle PC einen USB Controller.

Im Gast wird ein "Standard OpenHCD USB-Hostcontroller" erkannt.

Durch die Zusatzoption "USB-2.0 Controller aktivieren" wird im im Gast ein USB 2.0 EHCI Controller erkannt.

Über den Menüpunkt "Devices / USB Devices" kann man einzelne USB Geräte des Hosts mit dem Gast verbinden.

Bei VirtualBox ab 2.12 und aktuellen Distributionen (Stand 01.09) war das alles. 

Damit bei Versionen <= 2.10 oder älteren Distributionen im Gast USB benutzt werden kann, muss der Linuxkernel mit USBFS übersetzt worden sein und USBFS in "/etc/fstab" aktiviert sein. Z. B.:


```
usbfs   /proc/bus/usb  usbfs   devgid=1001,devmode=0664                 0 0
```

Beispiel Suse 10.3:

```
none  /proc/bus/usb  usbfs  auto,busgid=1001,busmode=0775,devgid=1001,devmode=0664  0  0
```

Beispiel Suse 11.0:

```
/sys/bus/usb/drivers /proc/bus/usb usbfs devgid=1001,devmode=664 0 0
```

Beispiel Suse 11.1:

```
usbfs /proc/bus/usb usbfs auto,busgid=1000,busmode=0775,devgid=1000,devmode=0664 0 0
```

Im Beispiel steht "1001" für die Gruppen-ID der Gruppe der "vboxusers". Die ID lässt sich ermitteln per:


```
cat /etc/group | grep vboxusers
```

Bei Suse 10.2 ist der Standardkernel ohne USBFS. Hier muss erst per Systemupdate eine neue Kernelversion installiert werden (>= 2.6.18.8-0.3).

Nach Änderung von "/etc/fstab" muss man, falls kein Neustart gewünscht, das USBFS mounten als root:


```
mount -a
```

, alternativ (Suse 11.1):


```
mount usbfs
```

, alternativ (Suse 11.1):

Bei manchen Distributionen (z. B. Opensuse 11) muss man stattdessen diesen Befehl beim Booten starten, z. B. bei Suse über die Datei "/etc/rc.d/boot.local". Danach muss man also erstmal neu starten.

Mit folgendem Befehl werden die installierten USB-Geräte aufgelistet:


```
cat /proc/bus/usb/devices
```

Ist die Liste leer oder die Datei unbekannt, ist die Einrichtung nicht korrekt.

Hinweis zu VirtualBox ab *3.08*: Der Standard-USB-Zugriff wurde von USBFS auf SYSFS umgestellt. Will man bei einer alten Distribution die bisherige Vorgehensweise nutzen, kann man VirtualBox so starten:


```
VBOX_USB=USBFS VirtualBox
```

Alternativ kann man "export VBOX_USB=USBFS" in die Datei "~/.profile" oder in "/etc/rc.d/boot.local" eintragen, dann muss man den VBOX Aufruf nicht abändern.

*4.1.4.2) USB Filter*

U. U. wird nach Neustart eines Gastes zunächst nur der USB Bus im Gast erkannt, aber keine USB Geräte.

Oder im Gast werden alle USB Geräte des Hosts erkannt, man will aber nur ein bestimmtes nutzen.

Über die USB-Filter lässt sich dies steuern. 

Dazu müssen in den Gasteinstellungen USB-Filter angelegt werden (Gast markieren / Ändern / USB).

In der Liste der USB-Filter kann man die Geräte des Hosts hinzufügen. Soll der Gast das Gerät nutzen, muss beim Gerät das Häkchen gesetzt sein.

Manchmal hilft es auch, das Gerät am Host nicht einzustecken, einen leeren USB-Filter anzulegen, den Gast hochzufahren, mit der Maus in den Gast zu klicken und zum Schluss das Gerät wieder einzustecken.

*4.1.4.3) USB 1 / USB 2 (Problem: Gerät wird erkannt, geht aber nicht)*

Im VirtualBox Forum wird häufig berichtet, dass mit der Einstellung USB2 ein Gerät erkannt wird, aber nicht im Gast korrekt arbeitet. In einigen Fällen half es, im Gast USB2 wieder zu deaktivieren, mit USB1 ging das Gerät dann. Also einfach mal testen in so einer Situation.


*4.1.5) Neuen Kernel installieren:*

Nach Installation eines neuen Kernels muss das Kernelmodul von Virtualbox neu installiert werden:


```
/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
```

Natürlich muss hier der Kernel-Source installiert sein!


*4.1.6)  Zwischenablage Host/Gast geht nicht*

Die Synchronisation der Zwischenablage muss erst aktiviert werden (Einstellungen / Allgemein / Erweitert / Gemeinsame Zwischenablage / Bidirektional).


*4.1.7) Update auf neue Version*

Die im Homeverzeichnis angelegten Gäste bleiben unverändert erhalten auch durch Löschen der Vorversion.

Wichtig: Vor dem Update sollten alle Gäste geregelt herunter gefahren werden!

VirtualBox Pakete enthalten eine Versionsnummer (VirtualBox-3.1, VirtualBox-4.0). Daher lässt sich u. U. die neue Version nicht updaten, es werden Konflikte gemeldet. In diesem Fall erst die vorherige Version löschen.


*4.1.8) DVD-Brenner Support*

VirtualBox kann wie VMWARE den DVD Brenner direkt ansprechen. Das Feature muss extra eingeschaltet werden. 

Dazu in den Einstellungen des Gastes / CD bzw. DVD Laufwerk die Option "Passthrough" auswählen.


*4.1.9) Serielle Schnittstelle*

Vorgehensweise für COM1 im Gast über Linux COM1:

- VM ändern / Serielle Ports / Reiter Port 0:
- "Aktivieren" ankreuzen
- Portnummer "COM1"
- Portmodus "Hostschnittstelle"
- Portpfad "/dev/ttyS0"


*4.1.10) Vista+Windows 7 / Netzwerkkarte*

VirtualBox emuliert standardmäßig eine AMD-PCNET-Netzwerkkarte. Bei Windows <= XP ist der Treiber im Standardumfang, ab Vista fehlt der Treiber.

Am einfachsten stellt man dazu in den Einstellungen für den Vista-Gast vor der Installation den Typ der Netzwerkkarte um auf "Intel E1000". Dieser Typ wird von Vista standardmäßig erkannt und unterstützt.


*4.1.11) Treiber für Netzwerkkarten (Intel E1000, virtio)*

Treiber für die emulierte Intel E 1000 sind bei neueren Betriebssystemen (Vista, Windows 7, Linux) bereits enthalten. Für ältere Windows Versionen gibt es Treiber bei Intel:

http://support.intel.com/support/net.../cs-006120.htm

Treiber für das paravirtualisierte Netzwerk (virtio) sind bei aktuellen Windows Versionen bereits enthalten. Für Windows gibt es entsprechende Treiber auf der KVM-Downloadseite:

http://sourceforge.net/projects/kvm/files/ (kvm-guest-drivers-windows)


*4.1.12) Vista+Windows 7 64 Bit und Sound*

Ab VBOX 4.0 kann man Intel HD Audio einstellen, der Treiber ist dafür bereits in Windows enthalten.

Falls man ac97 wählt, muss man den Realtek Treiber installieren:

http://www.realtek.com.tw/
http://www.start64.com/index.php?opt...545&Itemid=108


*4.1.13) Kein 64 Bit Gast installierbar trotz 64 Bit Prozessor*

Der Prozessor muss für die Ausführung eines 64 Bit Gastes Intel VT oder AMD Pacifica unterstützen. Dies kann man mit folgendem Befehl prüfen:


```
egrep '^flags.*(vmx|svm)' /proc/cpuinfo
```

Falls der Prozessor ausreichend ist, gibt der Befehl eine Zeile aus wie:


```
flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 syscall nx mmxext fxsr_opt lm 3dnowext 3dnow up pni cx16 lahf_lm svm cr8legacy ts fid vid ttp tm stc
```

Ansonsten erfolgt keine Ausgabe.

Sollte die CPU das können, aber die Ausgabe ist leer:
- Kontrolle des Bios, ob VT aktiviert ist
- Beim Mainboardhersteller nach einem Bios Update suchen, das diesen Fehler behebt


*4.1.14) 2D Grafik, DirectX, Direct3D*

Ab Version 3.0 unterstützt VBOX für Linux und Windows Gäste OpenGL 2.0. Für  Windows Gäste (XP, Vista, Windows 7) wird zusätzlich DirectX 8+9 zur Verfügung gestellt (ab VBOX 4.0 auch für 64 Bit Windows).

Ab Version 3.10 wird zusätzlich native 2D Beschleunigung unterstützt.

Am Host muss dazu ein passender Grafikkartentreiber vom Hersteller installiert sein.

Voraussetzung im Gast ist natürlich die Installation der aktuellen Gasterweiterungen. 

Bei Windows Gästen bis XP (NT, 2K, XP) muss man dazu die Erweiterungen im abgesicherten Modus installieren (F8 beim Booten). Hier basiert die 3D Funktion auf Wine3D und unterstützt DirectX8+9.

Ab VirtualBox 4.10 wird für Windows ab Vista (Vista, Windows 7, ...) ein WDDM-Treiber angeboten, der auch Aero unterstützt.

Zuviel sollte man sich aber nicht davon versprechen. Für aktuelle Spiele ist die 3D Leistung nicht ausreichend.

Bei einem Linux Gast ist hingegen die Nutzung von Compiz möglich.


*4.1.15) SATA Controller*

Will man XP mit SATA Controller statt IDE installieren, hilft folgende Anleitung:

http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?t=9575

Alternativ kann man das auch nachträglich ändern:

- XP mit IDE Controller installieren (bzw. vorhandenen XP Gast nehmen).
- Den XP Gast starten und den SATA-Treiber downloaden im Gast.
- Treiber: http://www.station-drivers.com/page/intel%20raid.htm (Version 10.1.0.108, Rapid Storage Technology)
- Den Gast normal herunterfahren, nicht als Standby!
- In den Gasteinstellungen den SATA Controller aktivieren (Ändern / Festplatten / "Zusätzlichen Controller: SATA (AHCI)" anklicken).
- Den Gast neu starten, die automatische Hardwareerkennung abbrechen.
- Den SATA Treiber installieren (Doppelklick, Rest selbsterklärend).
- Gast wieder normal herunterfahren.
- In den Gasteinstellungen (Ändern / Festplatten) die Festplatte vom IDE Controller entfernen und beim SATA Controller einhängen.
- Gast neu starten, Erkennung der Platte durchlaufen lassen.
- Nach Aufforderung nochmals neu starten, fertig.

Hinweis Windows Vista/7: Hier entfallen der Treiberdownload, das Abbrechen der automatischen Hardwareerkennung und die manuelle Treiber-Installation. Der SATA Controller wird beim ersten Hochfahren automatisch eingerichtet.


*4.2) Win 9x / ME / 3.11 als Gast*

Ältere Windows Versionen werden offiziell nicht von VirtualBox unterstützt, lassen sich aber dennoch installieren. Hierzu einige Tipps&Tricks.

Es gibt keine Guest Additions. Dennoch lassen sich einige Mankos auf andere Weisen beheben.

*4.2.1) Hinweise zur Installation / Bootmedium*

Hier einige Tipps:
- Zumindest während der Installation max. 8 MB Grafikspeicher, 64 MB RAM.
- IO-APIC, AMD-VT, PAE deaktivieren.
- Alles weitere wie Netzwerk, Sound erst mal deaktivieren, nach erfolgreicher Installation wieder zuschalten.
- USB kann man ebenfalls vorerst abschalten.

Siehe auch: http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?t=2682&

Falls die CD nicht bootbar ist, hilft in der Regel eine WinDOS Bootdiskette.

Eine Alternative ist die Nutzung eines fertigen FreeDOS-Images. Dies hat eine Größe von 2 GB und ist bereits mit FreeDOS inkl. CD Treiber bootbar.
- Download: http://virtualbox.wordpress.com/images/freedos/
- Zunächst dieses Image so einrichten, dass man davon booten kann.
- Dann die Windows CD einbinden
- Neu starten. Wichtig: Boot-Option ohne "himem.sys" wählen.
- Setup starten: "d:", "setup.exe /NM /IS".
- Nach Installation von Windows die "autoexec.bat" kontrollieren und FreeDOS Pfade/Einstellungen entfernen.


*4.2.2) Installation stürzt ab trotz VT Deaktivierung*

Es gibt weitere VT-Einstellungen, die sich so deaktivieren lassen:


```
VBoxManage modifyvm Win98 --hwvirtex off
VBoxManage modifyvm Win98 --nestedpaging off
VBoxManage modifyvm Win98 --hwvirtexexcl off
VBoxManage modifyvm Win98 --vtxvpid off
```

Win98 = Name des Gastes (Bei Leerzeichen in Hochkomma setzen => "Windows 98").


*4.2.3) Windows 9x+ME / höhere Bildschirmauflösungen*

Für WinDOSen gibt es keine Guest Additions. Die emulierte Grafik kennt jedoch VESA-Modis. Mit Hilfe des folgenden VESA Treibers lassen sich höhere Auflösungen einstellen:

http://bearwindows.boot-land.net/vbe9x.htm

Man sollte auf jeden Fall den Universal Treiber nehmen, nicht das VBOX Modell!

Vor Installation des Treibers sollte man alle INF-Dateien für Intel Chipsätze aktualisieren. Dies geht mit dem Tool "Intel Inf Update Utility for 400 series". Download: http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Deta...=4241&lang=eng

Kurzanleitung:
- Treiber im Gast downloaden und entpacken
- Über die Systemsteuerung des Gastes unter dem Punkt "System" den Gerätemanager starten
- Die VGA-Karte wählen, Eigenschaften, Treiber, Treiber aktualisieren
- Treiber nicht suchen lassen, sondern selbst wählen (Liste im Verzeichnis anzeigen, Diskette)
- Neu starten, Auflösung einstellen

Außerdem kann der Treiber kein DOS-Fenster unter Windows anzeigen. Hier kann man alle PIF-Dateien unter c:\windows suchen und in den Einstellungen auf Vollbildschirm umstellen.

Quelle: http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=9918

Alternativ kann man auch den Scitech Display Doctor einsetzen. Erforderlich ist Version 7.x, ältere Versionen wie z. B. 6.53 gehen nicht.

Download: http://www.majorgeeks.com/download382.html


*4.2.4) Windows 9x+ME / übergangslose Maus*

Auch ohne die Guest Additions gibt es über eine USB-Tablet-Emulation die Möglichkeit, dass die Maus nicht im Gast gefangen wird. Erforderlich ist VirtualBox ab Version 4.10.

In den Systemeinstellungen des Gastes USB aktivieren. Außerdem das "Absolute Zeigegerät" aktivieren (System/Hauptplatine).

Dann eine Einstellung über "VBoxManage" vornehmen, der Gast darf nicht gestartet sein (Win98 steht für den Namen des Gastes):


```
VBoxManage setextradata Win98 "VBoxInternal/USB/HidMouse/0/Config/CoordShift" 0
```

*4.2.5) Systemauslastung*

WinDOSen verbrauchen auch CPU-Zeit, wenn inaktiv. Damit wird auch die Host CPU belastet, wenn man nichts im Gast macht. Dies betrifft also DOS/Win311, Win9x/ME. 

Lösung: Installation eines CPU-Coolers wie DOS-Idle, ANMHLT, Rain.

Siehe auch: http://www.benchtest.com/cooler.html

Nach einem Neustart verbraucht der emulierte PC bei Nichtbenutzung keine CPU-Zeit mehr.

Alle NT basierenden Windows-Varianten (NT 4/2K/XP) haben das Problem nicht!


*4.2.6) Zwischenablage Host / Gast*

Siehe unten, "ShareClip".


*4.2.7) Sound unter Windows 9x*

Für die Intel AC97 Emulation findet sich kein funktionierender Treiber. Also umstellen auf Soundblaster 16 (ab 1.60), das geht ohne zusätzliche Treiber problemlos.


*4.2.8) Windows 3.x*

http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?t=859
http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?t=1033
http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?t=870


*4.2.9) Windows 9x+ME / Samba ab 3.20*

Nach Umstellung auf Samba ab 3.20 bekommt der Windows 98 Gast keine Netzwerkverbindung mehr zu Samba Shares. Es wird gemeldet, dass ein Kennwort gebraucht wird, obwohl User/Kennwort exakt das gleiche sind wie am Host.

Lösung: Die Optionen 


```
lanman auth = Yes 
client lanman auth = Yes
```

zur Samba [global] Konfiguration hinzufügen.


*4.2.10) Windows 98SE / USB2*

Mit dem folgenden Treiber unterstützt Windows 98 USB 2:

http://www.msfn.org/board/topic/9133...k-for-win98me/


*4.3) (Open) Solaris Gäste*

*4.3.1) Sound*

Den Sound auf "Intel AC97" einstellen und den Opensound Treiber installieren.

Download: http://www.opensound.com/download.cgi


*4.4) Linux Gäste*

*4.4.1) 3D / Compiz*

Ab Version 2.20 mit den entsprechenden Guest Additions ab Version 2.20 kann für einen Linux Gast 3D Beschleunigung aktiviert und damit Compiz verwendet werden.

*4.4.2) Installation nicht möglich*

Ältere Distributionen haben teilweise einen Kernel, der in einer VM nicht korrekt arbeitet bzw. die Installation verhindert.

Mögliche Abhilfen:
- VT deaktivieren (in VBOX Gasteinstellungen, nur bei 32 Gästen möglich)
- IOAPIC deaktivieren (in VBOX Gasteinstellungen)
- Kernelparameter "noreplace-paravirt" (Bootprompt Linuxgast)


*4.5) individuelle Grafikauflösung:*

Falls eine spezielle Grafikauflösung im Gast benötigt wird, die aber in den Grafikeinstellungen des Gastes nicht aufgelistet wird, kann man diese entsprechend einstellen. Ein Beispiel hierfür wären Notebooks oder große CAD Bildschirme.

Beispiel aus dem Handbuch, Kapitel "Custom VESA resolutions":



```
VBoxManage setextradata VMNAME "CustomVideoMode1" "1400x1050x16"
```

(BreitexHöhexBit Farben)


*4.6) Datenaustausch Gast / Host:*

Auch ohne Netzwerkkonfiguration und Shared Folders kann man im Gast auf externe Daten zugreifen:

- Die im Gast benötigten Dateien in ein Verzeichnis kopieren (z. B. /tmp/daten).
- Aus diesen Daten ein ISO-Image erstellen: 

```
mkisofs -o /tmp/daten.iso /tmp/daten
```

- Das ISO-Image in VirtualBox als CDROM einbinden (Geräte / CD einbinden / Abbild)

Dies ermöglicht z. B. das Kopieren eines Intel e1000 Treibers zum Gast auch ohne Netzwerk.


*4.7) Tablet Emulation*

Mit diesem Feature (ab Version 3.20) erreicht man eine übergangslose Maus ohne Installation von Gasterweiterungen.

Einschalten in den Gasteinstellungen: System / Enable absolute pointing device (bzw. "Absolutes Zeigegerät").

Die Funktion lässt sich z. B. für Windows 98/ME (siehe 4.2) oder MacOS nutzen.


*4.8) CPU Hotplug*

Mit dieser Funktion (ab Version 3.20) lässt sich die Zahl der virtuellen CPUs im Gast zur Laufzeit ändern.

Zunächst muss die Funktion aktiviert werden ("Win2008" ist hier der Name des Gastes), wobei der Gast hierbei nicht gestartet sein darf:


```
VBoxManage modifyvm Win2008 --cpuhotplug on
```

Als nächstes kann man die maximale Zahl der CPUs einstellen:


```
VBoxManage modifyvm Win2008 --cpus 2
```

Jetzt wird der Gast gestartet.

Die 2. CPU kann dann zugewiesen werden mit:


```
VBoxManage controlvm Win2008 plugcpu 1
```

2. CPU wieder entziehen:


```
VBoxManage controlvm Win2008 unplugcpu 1
```

Voraussetzungen / Randbedingungen:
- Gast muss CPU Hotplug unterstützen (WinServer 2008/Linux geht, XP geht nicht)
- CPU 0 kann niemals entzogen werden

----------


## stefan.becker

Bei der Standard-Gastkonfiguration wird ein sogenannter  *NAT*-Netzwerkadapter eingerichtet.

Siehe zu NAT auch: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Network...ss_Translation

Bereits mit dieser Konfiguration lassen sich einige Netzwerkdienste / -funktionen nutzen.

Hierbei werden im Normalfall folgende IP-Adressen verwendet:

- 10.0.2.2: Host
- ab 10.0.2.15: Gäste

Dabei ist ein Ping vom Gast zum Host nur auf "10.0.2.2" möglich. Ein Ping auf die echten IP-Adressen geht so nicht. Ping vom Host zum Gast geht gar nicht.

Eines vorab: Im Windows Gast wird in der Netzwerkumgebung durch diese Einschränkungen nichts automatisch erkannt. Man muss zur Einbindung von Netzwerkressourcen immer in der Windows Kommandozeile den "net use" Befehl nutzen.


*5.1) Internetzugang*

Hier muss im Normalfall nichts weiter eingestellt werden.

Unter Windows XP sollte dazu bei der Netzwerkverbindung TCP-IP folgendes eingetragen sein:
- IP-Adresse automatisch beziehen
- DNS-Serveradresse automatisch beziehen


*5.2) Shared Folders (gemeinsame Ordner)*

Ein Shared Folder ermöglicht dem Gast den Zugriff auf das Hostfilesystem. Voraussetzung sind nur die Gasterweiterungen, ein Samba Server muss nicht eingerichtet werden.

Die Shared Folder können in der Gastkonfiguration angelegt und verwaltet werden ("Ändern / Gemeinsame Ordner").

Alternativ geht es per Kommandozeile. Dazu muss im Host folgender Befehl eingegeben werden:


```
VBoxManage sharedfolder add WinXP --name virtualbox --hostpath /home/stefan/ --automount
```

Wobei:
- "add *WinXP*": Name des Gastes, für den der Shared Folder erstellt wird
- "-name *virtualbox*": Name der Freigabe (siehe unten)
- "hostpath */home/stefan/*": Freigegebenes Hostverzeichnis
- "automount": Ordner werden im Gast automatisch eingebunden (s. u.)

Der Befehl muss von dem User eingegeben werden, der VirtualBox startet. Außerdem darf VirtualBox nicht laufen.

*Windows Gäste*

Wenn man in den Eigenschaften des Ordners "Automatisch einbinden" ausgewählt hat, wird automatisch der Ordner mit einem Laufwerksbuchstaben im Gast eingebunden.

Man kann den Ordner aber auch manuell einbinden:

- Explorer starten
- Extras / Netzlaufwerk verbinden
- Laufwerksbuchstaben wählen
- Pfad: "\\vboxsvr\virtualbox" (Name des Ordners)
- "Verbindung beim Start wiederherstellen" anklicken

Alternativ kann man im Gast eine Kommandozeile öffnen und folgenden Befehl eingeben:


```
net use x: \\vboxsvr\virtualbox /PERSISTENT:yes
```

Probleme und Lösungen:
- Die Namen der Freigabe und der Verzeichnisse sollten ohne Leerzeichen sein
- Die Guest Additions müssen installiert sein. Shared Folders gehen somit nicht unter Win9X und auch nicht unter NT4.

*Linux Gäste*

Auch hier können die Ordner automatisch eingebunden werden. Die Ordner werden unter "/media/sf_Ordnername" gemountet.

Hinweise zum Gast:
- Der im Gast angemeldete User muss Mitglied der Gruppe "vboxsf" sein (sonst kein Zugriff auf die Ordner!)
- Der *Ordner "/media"* lässt sich auch abändern (z. B. "VBoxManage guestproperty set Ubuntu /VirtualBox/GuestAdd/SharedFolders/MountDir /mnt" für Einbinden unter "/mnt").
- Das *Prefix "sf_"* lässt sich ebenfalls ändern ("VBoxManage guestproperty set Ubuntu /VirtualBox/GuestAdd/SharedFolders/MountPrefix NeuesPrefix_")
(Name des Gastes in Beispielen entsprechend anpassen)

Auch hier lassen sich die Ordner manuell einrichten. Bsp.:


```
mount -t vboxsf home /mnt/host_home
```

Howtos: 
- http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=29&t=15868


*5.3) Samba-Server*

Sofern auf dem Host ein Sambaserver läuft, kann man die freigegebenen Drucker und Verzeichnisse nutzen.

Howtos zur Einrichtung von Samba:
http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/showthread.php?t=18923
http://gertranssmb3.berlios.de/output/

*5.3.1) Samba-Nutzer einrichten*

Zunächst muss ein Samba User angelegt werden:


```
smbpasswd -a stefan
```

Username und Kennwort genau wie der User, der später VirtualBox startet. Dieser User muss später auch im Windows Gast mit gleichem Usernamen und Kennwort angemeldet werden. Obigen Befehl als root starten!

*5.3.2) Drucken über Samba*

Im Beispiel wird im Gast der Drucker per Samba mit dem Namen "usblp0" freigegeben.

Zunächst wird im Gast ein Drucker eingerichtet:
- Lokaler Drucker
- Schnittstelle "lpt1"
- Treiber "Apple Laserwriter" (der kann Postscript und versteht sich damit gut mit Ghostscript bzw. dem Linuxdrucksystem)

Anschließend im Windows Gast eine Kommandozeile öffnen und folgenden Befehl eingeben:


```
net use lpt1: \\10.0.2.2\usblp0 /PERSISTENT:yes
```

Die Schnittstelle "lpt1" wird durch diesen Befehl auf den Netzwerkdrucker umgelenkt. Durch "/PERSISTENT:YES" bleibt die Einstellung auch nach Neustart des Gastes erhalten.

*5.3.3) Hostverzeichnisse per Samba nutzen*

Annahme: Das Verzeichnis "/tmp" wird unter dem Namen "VirtualBox" freigegeben.

Im Gast eine Kommandozeile öffnen und folgenden Befehl eintippen:


```
net use x: \\10.0.2.2\VirtualBox /PERSISTENT:yes
```

Anschließend kann das Verzeichnis "/tmp" des Hosts im Gast als Laufwerk "x:" angesprochen werden.

*5.3.4) Samba-Beispielkonfiguration*

Im Anhang befindet sich eine einfache Beispielkonfiguration für Samba 3.x.

Das Verzeichnis "/tmp" wird unter dem Namen "VirtualBox" freigegeben, zudem alle Drucker unter dem in CUPS angegebenen Namen.


*5.4) Drucken über IPP/CUPS*

Auch Drucken ist ohne Samba Server direkt per CUPS möglich per IPP (Internet Printing Protocol).

Annahme hier: Drucker "usblp0" am Host "192.168.2.2" angeschlossen.

Im Gast wird ein Netzwerkdrucker eingerichtet:
- Typ Netzwerkdrucker
- URL "http://192.168.2.2:631/printers/usblp0"
- Treiber Apple Laserwriter

----------


## stefan.becker

*6.1) Bridged Netzwerk*

Ab Version 2.10 bietet VirtualBox die Nutzung eines "Bridged Netzwerkes".

Die Netzwerkkarte des Hosts wird dann sozusagen zwischen Host und Gast geteilt.

Hiermit wird der VirtualBox Gast zu einem vollwertigen PC im Netzwerk. Man kann damit auf freigegebene Ressourcen anderer PCs zugreifen, ebenso können andere PCs im Netz auf den VirtualBox Gast zugreifen.

*6.1.1) Bridge einstellen*

In der Gastkonfiguration einfach nach "Ändern" / "Netzwerk" den gewünschten Adapter (1-4, in der Regel 1) markieren.

Bei "angeschlossen an" die Option "Bridged Netzwerk" wählen. Im Einstellungsdialog (Werkzeugsymbol daneben) lässt sich die Netzwerkkarte des Hosts (in der Regel "eth0" für die interne NIC) für die Bridge einstellen.

*6.1.2) Internet im Gast*

In der Regel sind keine weiteren Einstellungen notwendig. Bei Problemen mit der Namensauflösung eventuell den Router als DNS-Server und / oder Gateway eintragen.

*6.1.3) Drucken per Samba/IPP*

Grundsätzlich ist die Einrichtung analog zu Kapitel 5. Anzupassen sind die IP-Adressen. Im Beispiel hat der Host die IP-Adresse "192.168.2.100".

Drucken per Samba:


```
net use lpt1: \\192.168.2.100\usblp0 /PERSISTENT:yes
```

Drucken per IPP:


```
http://192.168.2.100:631/printers/usblp0
```

*6.1.4) Verzeichnisfreigaben per Samba*

Grundsätzlich ist die Einrichtung analog zu Kapitel 5. Anzupassen sind die IP-Adressen. 



```
net use x: \\192.168.2.100\VirtualBox /PERSISTENT:yes
```

*6.1.5) Verzeichnisfreigaben per NFS*

Auch das im Unix/Linux-Bereich weit verbreitete NFS lässt sich nutzen. Hierzu muss im Client zunächst ein NFS-Client eingerichtet werden. Im Paket "Microsoft Windows Services for Unix" ist ein kostenloser NFS Client für Windows enthalten:

http://www.microsoft.com/germany/win...n/sfu/neu.mspx

Im Explorer / Netzlaufwerk verbinden / Durchsuchen sind NFS Freigaben des Hosts im Bereich Netzwerkumgebung / NFS Network zu finden.

*6.1.6) Hostscanner*

Es ist möglich, am Host angeschlossene Scanner im Windows Gast zu nutzen. Einzige Bedingung: Der Scanner muss in Sane eingerichtet sein und funktionieren.

Vorgehensweise:

- Sane und Scanner installieren & einrichten, z. B. nach folgendem Howto:

http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/show...hreadid=37567&

- Saned (Netzwerk Scanner Daemon) einrichten, z. B. nach folgendem Howto:

http://penguin-breeder.org/sane/saned/

- Im Windows Gast die Sane-Twain-Bridge installieren. Download und Anleitung:

http://sanetwain.ozuzo.net/

In Windows ist Twain eine Standard-Scanner-Schnittstelle. SaneTwain emuliert diese und lenkt Twain-Zugriffe über das Netzwerk auf Host-Sane um.

Der Treiber besteht aus 2 Dateien:



```
copy sanetwain.ds c:\windows\twain_32
copy scanimage.exe c:\windows
```

Damit steht der Scanner im Windows Gast zur Verfügung. Zum Beispiel kann man dann direkt Windows OCR-Software nutzen.

Bei Suse Linux kann der Scanner über Yast2 komfortabel im Netzwerk freigegeben werden:
- Yast2 starten
- Hardware, Scanner starten
- Button "Andere", "Scannen via Netzwerk" wählen
- In "Zulässige Clients für saned die IP-Adresse des Windows Gastes eintragen
- Falls der Scanner an einem anderen Linux Rechner liegt, muss die IP-Adresse des Hostrechners verwendet werden
- "Vordefinierte Konfiguration" / "Konfiguration mit lokalem Host" wählen

*6.1.7) Zwischenablage über das virtuelle Netzwerk per "ShareClip"*

Bemerkung vorab: Ab Version 1.40 ist eine Zwischenablage zwischen Host/Gast möglich ohne weitere Tools.

Homepage: http://homepage.mac.com/bnej/shareclip/

ShareClip ist eine reine Zwischenablage zwischen PCs über TCP/IP, kann also auch bei obiger Konfiguration als Zwischenablage zwischen Host und Gast verwendet werden.

Es gibt Clients für Linux, Windows und MacOS.

Das Programm muss am Host und am Gast gestartet werden. Beim Verbinden muss jeweils die IP-Adresse des Gegenparts angegeben werden. 

Wenn das Programm auf beiden Seiten läuft und die Verbindung steht, erfolgt die Synchronisation der Zwischenablage von Gast und Host automatisch.


*6.2) Hostonly Netzwerk*

Ab Version 2.20 bietet VirtualBox zusätzlich die Nutzung eines "Hostonly Netzwerkes".

Ein Gast kann dann auf Ressourcen des Hosts und anderer Gäste mit Hostonly Netzwerk zugreifen. Dies ist ein Vorteil zum internen Netzwerk, dort können sich nur die Gäste untereinander unterhalten.

Es gibt keine direkte Internetverbindung sowie direkte Zugriffsmöglichkeiten auf andere Ressourcen im Netzwerk.

*6.2.1) IP-Nummernkreis festlegen*

In der VBOX Gui kann man unter "Datei / Globale Einstellungen / Netzwerk" einen virtuellen Netzwerkadapter einstellen (als Standard "vboxnet0") sowie einen IP-Nummernkreis (z. B. "192.168.56.*") festlegen.

*6.2.2) Zugriff auf Netzwerkressourcen*

Der Zugriff auf Netzwerkressourcen ist eingeschränkt auf Ressourcen des Hosts bzw. anderer Gäste.

Will man z. B. einen externen Samba Server ansprechen, geht das nur über einen Umweg:
- externe Freigabe am Host mounten, z. B. nach /"mnt"
- Verzeichnis "/mnt" als Shared Folder nutzen

*6.2.3) Internet*

Eine direkte Verbindung eines Hostonly Netzwerkes ist nicht möglich. Als Umweg kann man auf dem Host einen Proxy-Server (z. B. squid) einrichten, im Windows Gast dann in den Interneteinstellungen unter Verbindungen den Host als Proxyserver einrichten.

----------


## stefan.becker

Über einen "Seamless Desktop" lässt sich eine Integration von Windows Anwendungen auf dem Linux Desktop erreichen. Dies entspricht dem "Coherence"-Modus von Parallels am MacOS Desktop.

Damit ist es möglich, z. B. Word als Starter auf den Linuxdesktop zu legen und per Doppelklick zu starten. Auch die Zwischenablage zwischen Word und Linuxanwendungen geht dann problemlos.


*7.1) Lösung über die Guest Additions*

*7.1.1) Aktivierung des Seamless Modus*

Die erste Lösung erfordert VirtualBox ab Version 1.50 sowie einen Windows Gast mit installierten Guest Additions.

Ab Version 1.60 ist der Seamless Desktop auch für Linux und Solaris Gäste möglich, natürlich auch hier mit installierten Additions.

Nachdem der Gast gestartet ist, drück man einfach die Tastenkombination [Hostkey]+[L] (wobei Hostkey zumeist die rechte Strg-Taste ist).

Danach verschwindet der Windows Desktop bis auf die Taskleiste, die sich oberhalb des Gnome/KDE-Panels anordnet. Über das Startmenü lassen sich dann alle Anwendungen aus dem Startmenü heraus starten.

*7.1.2) Anwendungen über den Linux Desktop starten*

Sofern der Gast im Seamless Modus läuft, lassen sich Anwendungen direkt vom Host aus starten. Beispiel zum Start von MS-Access:


```
VBoxManage guestcontrol execute "XP Prof" "c:\programme\microsoft office\office\msaccess.exe" --username user
```

"XP Prof" ist hier der Name des Gastes, für "user" muss man den eigenen Namen einsetzen. Weiterhin ist VirtualBox ab Version 3.20 hierfür die Voraussetzung.

Die gestartete Anwendung erscheint dann wie eine Linux-Anwendung auf dem Linux-Desktop. Sofern der Gast nicht im Seamless Modus läuft, startet die Anwendung auf dem Gastdesktop / im Gastfenster.


*7.2) Lösung über Remote Desktop*

Die folgende Lösung arbeitet per Netzwerk und nutzt dazu die Windows Fernsteuerungsfunktion "Remote Desktop".

*7.2.1) Voraussetzungen*

Zunächst benötigt man eine Windows Version mit Remote Desktop Funktion, z. B. Windows XP Professional. Bei XP Home fehlt die Funktion.

Damit erstellt man einen Windows Gast in VirtualBox.

Für die Gastnetzwerkkonfiguration gibt es 2 Möglichkeiten.

Alternative 1: Eine Bridge einrichten, die in beiden Richtungen Host<=>Gast funktioniert. Siehe dazu Kapitel 6.

Alternative 2: NAT einrichten. Zusätzlich folgende Befehle vor dem Start von VirtualBox und des Gastes eingeben (einmalig):


```
VBoxManage setextradata "WinXP_Prof" "VBoxInternal/Devices/pcnet/0/LUN#0/Config/rd/Protocol" TCP
VBoxManage setextradata "WinXP_Prof" "VBoxInternal/Devices/pcnet/0/LUN#0/Config/rd/GuestPort" 3389
VBoxManage setextradata "WinXP_Prof" "VBoxInternal/Devices/pcnet/0/LUN#0/Config/rd/HostPort" 6666
```

Für "WinXP_Prof" den Namen des Gastes einsetzen!


*7.2.2) Einstellungen im Host*

Standardmäßig arbeitet der Remote Desktop nur mit 16 Bit Farben. 

Option 1: X-Server auf 16 Bit umstellen

Dazu muss in der Datei "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" folgende Einstellung vorhanden sein:


```
Section "Screen"
  DefaultDepth 16
  ...
```

Option 2: Man kann den Gast so umstellen, dass man auch höhere Werte nutzen kann.

Anschließend das Paket "rdesktop" installieren. Z. B. bei Suse per


```
smart install rdesktop
```

*7.2.3) Einstellungen im Gast*

Falls man nicht den X-Server des Hosts auf 16 Bit Auflösung eingestellt hat, muss man im Gast für den Remote Desktop auch andere Einstellungen wie 24 Bit Farben zulassen. Dazu regedit öffnen und folgenden Zweig wählen:


```
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Terminal Server\WinStations\RDP-Tcp]
```

Jetzt einfach den Wert des Schlüssels "ColorDepth" auf 4 ändern.

Basiseinstellungen:
- Anlegen eines Benutzers mit Adminrechten und Kennwort (Systemsteuerung/Benutzerkonten).
- Remote Desktop aktivieren (Systemsteuerung/System/Remote, Häkchen "Remotedesktop / Benutzern erlauben ...." auswählen).
- Neu angelegten Benutzer erlauben, eine Verbindung aufzubauen (Systemsteuerung/System/Remote/Remotebenutzer auswählen).

Anschließend muss die Software "seamlessrdp" im Gast installiert werden.

Download über: http://www.cendio.com/seamlessrdp/

Die Datei auspacken, ein Verzeichnis "c:\seamlessrdp" anlegen und die Dateien in dieses Verzeichnis kopieren.

Danach im Gast alle Anwender abmelden.

*7.2.4) Start von Anwendungen*

Voraussetzung: Der Gast ist gestartet, aber kein Anwender ist angemeldet.

Falls der Gast neu gestartet wird, dauert es einige Zeit, bis alle Dienste gestartet sind. 

Über das Kommando "VboxManage" kann der Gast auch direkt gestartet werden:


```
VBoxManage startvm WinXP_Prof
```

Bsp. für den Start des Internet Explorers:
Alternative 1 / Bridge:


```
rdesktop -A -s "c:\seamlessrdp\seamlessrdpshell.exe C:\Programme\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe" 10.0.0.2:3389 -u username -p kennwort
```

- Username/Kennwort: Wie der in Windows angelegte Admin mit Kennwort
- 10.0.0.2: IP-Adresse des Gastes (siehe Kapitel 6)
- Port 3389 ist der Standard-RDP-Port

Alternative 2 / NAT:


```
rdesktop -A -s "c:\seamlessrdp\seamlessrdpshell.exe C:\Programme\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe" localhost:6666 -u username -p kennwort
```

Im Anhang befindet sich ein Beispiel für die Integration des IE auf dem Linuxdesktop.

Einschränkung: Es lässt sich nur eine Sitzung per rdesktop starten. Word und Excel parallel sind so nicht möglich.

*7.2.5) Integration der Windows Startmenüs*

Es ist möglich, die Windows Taskbar und damit das Startmenü in den Linux-Desktop zu integrieren. Über das Startmenü lassen sich dann beliebige Anwendungen starten. Jede Anwendung wird in einem eigenen Fenster geöffnet, so dass auch mehrere Anwendungen parallel gehen. Die Gesamtheit von Taskbar und allen darüber gestarteten Programmen ist im Windows Gast eine RDP-Sitzung.

Vorgehensweise:

- Im Gast als Admin anmelden, "regedit" starten und folgenden Zweig öffnen:


```
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\Explorer]
```

- Einen neuen DWord-Wert erfassen, Name: "NoDesktop", Wert "1"
- Dann wieder im Gast abmelden
- Am Host folgenden Befehl eingeben:
Bridge:


```
rdesktop -A -s "c:\seamlessrdp\seamlessrdpshell.exe C:\Windows\Explorer.exe" 10.0.0.2:3389 -u username -p kennwort
```

NAT:


```
rdesktop -A -s "c:\seamlessrdp\seamlessrdpshell.exe C:\Windows\Explorer.exe" localhost:6666 -u username -p kennwort
```

- Durch den Schlüssel "NoDesktop" öffnet sich nur die Taskbar, kein kompletter Desktop.

Das Startmenü legt sich direkt an die Stelle, wo es auch beim Windows Gast liegt (oben / unten, ein oder mehrzeilig). Liegt es über der Gnome / KDE-Taskbar, kann man die Windows Taskbar nach Aufhebung der Fixierung (Kontextmenü in Taskbar) die Taskbar per Maus verschieben oder vergrößern.

*7.2.6) Gast beim Hochfahren des Hosts automatisch starten*

Bisher wird davon ausgegangen, dass man erst nach dem Anmelden den Gast in VirtualBox startet und später erst die Win-Programme nutzt.

Das ganze lässt sich jedoch auch automatisieren, so dass der Gast beim Hochfahren des Hosts automatisch startet.

Vorgehensweise:

- VirtualBox starten, den Gast auswählen, Settings
- Basic / Remote Display auswählen
- "Enable VRDP-Server" auswählen
- Server Port: "3389"

Hierdurch startet VirtualBox auch ohne einen laufenden X-Server. Die Ausgabe erfolgt im Hintergrund über den rdp-Port 3389.

Der Gast kann jetzt gestartet werden über folgenden Befehl:


```
su -c "VBoxManage startvm WinXP_Prof -type vrdp" username
```

Entsprechend stoppt der folgende Befehl den Gast:


```
su -c "VBoxManage controlvm  WinXP_Prof poweroff" username
```

"Username" steht für den Anwender, der den Gast angelegt hat und benutzt. "WinXP_Prof" steht hier für den Namen des Gastes. Statt mit *"poweroff"* kann man den Gast auch mit *"acpipowerbutton"* runterfahren, sofern der Gast acpi unterstützt.

Den Startbefehl kann man z. B. unter Suse in die Datei "/etc/rc.d/boot.local" bzw. bei Fedora "/etc/rc.local" schreiben. Damit VirtualBox korrekt startet, muss auch das Kernelmodul geladen werden. Das sieht dann so aus:


```
# VirtualBox starten
/sbin/modprobe -k vboxdrv
su -c "VBoxManage startvm WinXP_Prof -type vrdp" username
```

Eine weitere Möglichkeit bietet die Datei "/etc/rc.d/vboxdrv" zum Laden und Stoppen des VirtualBox Kernelmoduls. Hier kann man den Gast sowohl beim Hochfahren starten als auch beim Runterfahren beenden. Die geänderten Zeilen sind in Fettdruck:


```
start()
{
  begin "Starting VirtualBox kernel module ";
  ...
  succ_msg
  su -c "VBoxManage startvm WinXP_Prof -type vrdp" username
  return 0
}
stop()
{
  begin "Stopping VirtualBox kernel module ";
  su -c "VBoxManage controlvm  WinXP_Prof poweroff" username
  killall -9 VBoxVRDP
  killall -q VBoxSVC
  if running; then
  ...
}
```

Ein Nachteil dieser Methode: Bei Installation einer neuen Version muss man natürlich auch die Änderungen wieder durchführen.

Alternative zum Herunterfahren des Gastes: Ein 100 % sauberes Runterfahren setzt eine Deaktivierung des Schreibcaches der virtuellen Festplatte voraus (Systemsteuerung / System / Geräte / Laufwerke).

Weiterhin kann man das Tool "Super Fast Shutdown" installieren: http://www.xp-smoker.com/freeware.html

Das Herunterfahren wird dann über die Seamless-Funktion gestartet:



```
rdesktop -A -s "c:\seamlessrdp\seamlessrdpshell.exe C:\Programme\Super Fast Shutdown\shutdown.exe" 10.0.0.2:3389 -u username -p kennwort
```

(IP-Adresse, User und Kennwort anpassen).


*7.2.7) Laufwerke einbinden ohne VM-Fenster*

Über den Befehl "VBoxManage" können auch ohne VM-Fenster Laufträger entfernt und eingebunden werden.

Bsp. DVD entfernen:


```
VBoxManage controlvm WinXP_Prof dvdattach none
```

Bsp. DVD einbinden:


```
VBoxManage controlvm WinXP_Prof dvdattach host:/dev/hdc
```

Für Floppy (floppyattach) und USB (usbattach) gibt es die gleiche Möglichkeit.

*7.2.8) Links und Quellen*

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Se...Virtualization
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=433359
http://www.virtualbox.org/ticket/149


*7.3) Darstellungsprobleme*

In vielen Beiträgen im VB Forum werden Darstellungsprobleme bei hohen Bildschirmauflösungen genannt. Abhilfe bringt die Erhöhung des Grafikspeichers des Gastes auf 32 MB.

Weiterhin zeigt sich beim Betrieb unter Compiz/Beryl, dass der Bildschirm nicht korrekt aufgebaut wird, manchmal nur noch der Windows Gast zu sehen ist. Das Problem tritt nicht auf ein, wenn im Gast irgendein Fenster geöffnet ist.

Abhilfe schafft hier ein kleines Programm, dass im Windows Gast ein unsichtbares Fenster erzeugt.

Das Programm im Anhang kann mit dem "mingw32"-Crosscompiler übersetzt werden:


```
/usr/local/bin/i386-mingw32-gcc -mwindows cfix.c -o cfix.exe
```

Dann das Programm "cfix.exe" im Gast speichern und im Autostart aufrufen.

Mingw Homepage: http://www.mingw.org/

Quelle: http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtop...=1550&start=15

----------


## stefan.becker

Hinweise:
*RAW-Image:*  Die Datei ist zu Beginn schon so groß wie der maximal zur Verfügung stehende Platz. Ein RAW-Image, dass eine 20 GB Festplatte darstellt, belegt also schon beim Anlegen die vollen 20 GB. 
*QCOW(2):* Imagetyp bei Qemu. Das Image ist hier nur so groß wie der gerade benötigte Platz. Es muss aber schon zu Beginn eine maximale Größe vorgegeben werden.
*VDI:* VirtualBox Disc Image, Dateiendung der Images von VirtualBox. Auch hier kann man beim Anlegen wählen zwischen sofortiger Belegung des Platzes oder einem wachsendem Image.
*VMDK:* VMWARE Disc Images. Auch hier kann man beim Anlegen wählen zwischen sofortiger Belegung des Platzes oder einem wachsendem Image ("growable").
*VHD:* Microsoft Virtual PC Images
*Performance / Speicherplatz:* Grundsätzlich muss man abwägen zwischen Performance und Speicherplatz. Bei einem RAW-Image ist die Performance besser, weil bei Platzbedarf kein neuer Platz angefordert wird. Wachsende Images belegen dafür nur den wirklich benötigten Platz.


Hinweis zu *CloneVDI*: Das Windows-Tool CloneVDI, dass sich mit WINE starten lässt, bietet viele Funktionen wie Shrinken, Vergrößern der Images, Clonen, Formatumwandlung etc. Hinweise und Download siehe unten (8.4.3).

Hinweis zu *VBoxManage clonehd*: Für den unten häufiger erwähnten Befehl gibt es eine GUI: http://nftech.wordpress.com/vdi-gui/


*8.1) Umwandlung von VMWARE Images*

VirtualBox kann über den Diskmanager direkt VMWARE-Images einbinden.

Zusätzlich gibt es die Möglichkeit, über das Kommandozeilen-Programm "VBoxManage" Raw-Images in VirtualBox Images umzuwandeln. Das VMWARE Image muss man dazu vorher in ein RAW-Image umwandeln. Beispiel:


```
qemu-img convert winxp.vmdk -O raw winxp.raw
VBoxManage convertfromraw winxp.raw winxp.vdi --format VDI
```

"qemu-img" ist im Standardumfang jeder Qemu-Installation vorhanden.

Die Umwandlung geht nur, wenn ein zusammenhängendes vmdk-Image vorliegt (also keine 2 GB Zerteilung). Unter Umständen muss man daher erst über das VMWARE-Tool "vmware-vdiskmanager" (gehört zum Workstation/Server-Paket) in ein passendes vmdk-Format umwandeln. Das Tool ist z. B. im Umfang der Workstation, kann aber auch einzeln installiert werden. Downloadquelle: http://communities.vmware.com/commun...er/forums/vddk

VMWARE-Images mit Windows 2000 / XP lassen sich unter Umständen sich nur mit Migrationsmaßnahmen übernehmen. Siehe dazu 8.6).

Falls das neue Gastimage nicht startet oder ein Bluescreen kommt, sollte man auf jeden Fall in den Gasteinstellungen (Ändern / Allgemein / Erweitert) die Einstellung "IDE-Controller im Gast: PIIX4" testen.


*8.2) Qemu-/KVM-/Xen-Images*

Falls Image im qcow(2) Format, muss erst ein in raw-Format umgewandelt werden. Ansonsten nur der zweite Schritt. Beispiel:


```
qemu-img convert winxp.qcow -O raw winxp.raw
VBoxManage convertfromraw winxp.raw winxp.vdi --format VDI
```

"qemu-img" ist im Standardumfang jeder Qemu-Installation vorhanden.

Im Normalfall wird ein wachsendes Image angelegt. Will man ein Image mit fester Größe anlegen, einfach den Parameter "-static" anhängen.

Qemu Images lassen sich zumeist ohne weitere Migrationsmaßnahmen übernehmen. Man liest es öfters und merkt es auch bei der Netzwerktechnik von VirtualBox: Es gibt einige Anleihen aus dem Qemu Projekt.


*8.3) Umwandlung einer Festplatteninstallation*

Hierzu ist nur der Befehl "dd" notwendig, der bei jeder Linux-Installation vorhanden ist.

Beispiel:


```
dd if=/dev/hda of=hda.raw
VBoxManage convertfromraw hda.raw winxp.vdi --format VDI
```

Eine Umwandlung einzelner Partitionen ist nicht möglich. Ab Version 1.40 kann VirtualBox auch direkt echte Partitionen einbinden, siehe dazu die Howtos am Ende des Kapitels.

Eine weitere Möglichkeit stellt der *VMWARE Converter* (Freeware!) dar:
- Converter downloaden: http://www.vmware.com/download/converter/download.html
- Converter auf dem Host-OS installieren und starten
- Der Converter wandelt dann die native Windows Installation in ein VMWARE Image (*.vmdk) um
- Das VMWARE Image entweder einbinden oder zuvor umwandeln (siehe oben)

Alternativ kann auch *Disk2VHD* verwendet werden:

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/s.../ee656415.aspx

Die erzeugten vhd-Images kann VirtualBox direkt einbinden.


*8.4) Disk Image verkleinern (shrinken)*

*8.4.1) Windows Gast / NTFS*

Siehe auch 8.4.3/*CloneVDI*!

Über mehrere Schritte ist das Verkleinern eines Diskimages möglich. Hier ein Beispiel für Windows Gäste mit ntfs:

Schritt 1: Im Gast Platz schaffen => "Datenträgerbereinigung" aufrufen

Schritt 2: Im Gast das Defragmentieren starten

Schritt 3: Im Gast nicht belegten Speicherbereich mit "0"-Zeichen überschreiben

Dazu folgendes Tool im Gast installieren: http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/s.../bb897443.aspx

Im Gast folgenden Befehl starten:


```
sdelete -c c:
```

Schritt 4: Das Image shrinken

Zuerst den Gast herunterfahren. 

Zum Shrinken des Images folgenden Befehl in der Hostkonsole starten:


```
VBoxManage modifyhd windows.vdi --compact
```

*8.4.2) Linux Gast / ext2 und ext3*

Siehe auch 8.4.3/*CloneVDI*!

Im Gast muss das Tool "zerofree" installiert werden: http://intgat.tigress.co.uk/rmy/uml/index.html

Die Datei "zerofree.c" downloaden und mit "gcc zerofree.c -lext2fs -o zerofree" übersetzen. Dann  mit "init 1" in den Wartungsmodus gehen. Den Befehl "df" aufrufen, er zeigt die Partitionen an. Je Partition (Bsp.): 


```
umount /dev/sda1
zerofree /dev/sda1
```

Dann den Gast ganz herunterfahren (init 0) und das Shrinken aufrufen wie bei Windows Gast.

*8.4.3) CloneVDI*

Das Windows-Tool "CloneVDI" kann VDI Images clonen und gleichzeitig dabei shrinken.

Beschreibung&Download: http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=22422
Deutsches Howto: http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?t=25133

Unter Linux lässt sich das Tool einfach per WINE starten (http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=22437).

Das Tool einfach entpacken, in das Programme Verzeichnis des WINE Directorys (~/.wine) kopieren und von dort mit "wine CloneVDI.EXE" starten.

Zum Shrinken sollte man die Optionen "Keep old UUID" und "Compact drive while copying" auswählen. Als Quell- und Zieldatei einfach die gleiche Datei einstellen.

Das Shrinken habe ich mit NTFS&ext3 Partitionen getestet. Die Geschwindigkeit ist im Vergleich zur obigen Vorgehensweise um einiges besser. Insgesamt auch mit WINE eine sehr empfehlenswerte Lösung.


*8.5) Image vergrößern*

Zunächst muss das Image selbst vergrößert werden. Bsp. Vergrößerung eines Images auf 50 GB=50000 MB:


```
VBoxManage modifyhd windows7.vdi --resize 50000
```

Nun ist aber erst mal nur die virtuelle Festplatte größer, aber nicht die Systempartition.

*Windows 7, Vista*

Die Systempartition lässt sich mit Bordmitteln vergrößern:

Systemsteuerung / Verwaltung / Computerverwaltung / Datenträgerverwaltung

Die Partition markieren und im Kontextmenü die Funktion "Volume erweitern" starten. Das wars, mehr ist nicht notwendig.

*Windows XP*

Vorbereitung:
- Download einer "Gparted Magic"-Livecd als Image (http://sourceforge.net/projects/partedmagic)
- Änderung der Gasteinstellungen: 
a) Das Gparted Magic ISO als CD einbinden
b) Bootreihenfolge auf "CD, Platte" ändern

Im nächsten Schritt wird das Image vergrößert
- Gast starten mit Gparted Magic
- Dann im Partitionsmanager die Platte auf das Maximum vergrößern
- Gast wieder runterfahren, Bootreihenfolge zurück ändern auf "Platte, CD"
- Gast neu starten, eventuell wird das Image von der Hardwareerkennung nochmals neu erkannt

Ab jetzt sollte im Gast die Platte mit der neuen Größe erkannt werden. Falls der Gast nach dem Klonen/Vergrößern nicht booten sollte, kann man mit einer passenden Live CD bzw. Installations-CD/DVD wieder reparieren.

Alternative Vorgehensweise aus dem VirtualBox Forum: http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?t=2517


*8.6) Windows Migration*

Gerade bei Windows XP müssen zusätzliche Maßnahmen getroffen werden, damit die konvertierten Images laufen. Hinweise dazu finden sich hier:

http://virtualbox.org/wiki/Migrate_Windows
http://thedarkmaster.wordpress.com/2...ersion-how-to/


*8.7) VirtualBox Images in andere Formate umwandeln*

Bsp. für Umwandlung in ein VMWARE Image:


```
VBoxManage clonehd winxp.vdi  winxp.vmdk --format VMDK
```

Als Zielformate sind möglich:
- VHD: Microsoft Virtual PC
- VMDK: VMWARE
- VDI: VirtualBox
- RAW: Qemu, KVM, Xen


*8.8) VBOX Image am Host mounten*

Über ein externes Tool gibt es die Möglichkeit, ein VirtualBox Disk Image wie eine Partition zu mounten. Damit kann man auf Dateien des Gast zugreifen, ohne dass dieser gestartet ist.

http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=17574


*8.9) Diverse Howtos*

Alles über VDI-Files: http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?t=8046
XP nativ und in VirtualBox nutzen: http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?t=9697
Windows 7 nativ und in VirtualBox nutzen: http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=33356
XP-Installation in ein Image unwandeln: http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?t=1966

----------


## stefan.becker

Es existiert eine Open Source Variante (OSE) von VirtualBox. Dieser fehlen einige Funktionen, z. B. USB2 und den RDP-Server. Außerdem muss man sie selbst übersetzen. 

Hier eine Auflistung der Unterschiede: http://www.virtualbox.de/wiki/Editions

Im folgenden wird beschrieben, wie man diese Version selbst übersetzt. Basis bei den Versuchen war Suse 11.3 (64 Bit).


*Voraussetzungen*

Zunächst muss man Pakete installieren und ein Script einrichten, um VB überhaupt übersetzen zu können.

Folgende Pakete müssen installiert werden:



```
gcc
zlib
zlib-devel
zlib-devel-static
dev86
kbuild
libxslt
libxslt-devel
pmtools
qt4-devel
qt4devel-tools
xorg-x11-devel
xorg-x11-libXt-devel
alsa  (bei Alsa Soundsystem, z. B. bis Suse 10.3)
alsa-devel (bei Alsa Soundsystem, z. B. bis Suse 10.3)
libpulse0  (bei Pulse Soundsystem, z. B. ab Suse 11.0)
libpulse-devel (bei Pulse Soundsystem, z. B. ab Suse 11.0)
hal
hal-devel
libidl
libidl-devel
SDL
SDL-devel
libcap
libcap-devel
java-1_6_0-openjdk
java-1_6_0-openjdk-devel
texlive-latex
libcurl-devel
python-devel
pam-devel
svn
```

zusätzliche Abhängigkeiten bei 64 Bit Suse:



```
gcc-32bit
libstdc++-devel-32bit
glibc-devel-32bit
xorg-x11-devel-32bit
xorg-x11-libXt-devel-32bit
```

Weiterhin wird das Script *makeself* benötigt. Download unter: http://megastep.org/makeself/

Das Archiv entpacken (sh makeself.run), ins ausgepackte Verzeichnis wechseln (cd makeself-*). Dann die Dateien umkopieren:


```
cp makeself.sh /usr/bin
ln -s /usr/bin/makeself.sh /usr/bin/makeself
mkdir /usr/share/makeself
cp makeself-header.sh /usr/share/makeself
ln -s /usr/share/makeself/makeself-header.sh /usr/share/makeself/makeself-header
```

Falls Java-Bindings gewünscht sind, muss für das *OpenJDK* ein Pfad umgesetzt werden:


```
cd /usr/lib/jvm
ln -s java-1.6.0-openjdk-1.6.0 java-6-openjdk
```

Alternativ: ".\configure ... --disable-java" (s. u.)

Zuletzt muss zum Erzeugen des PDF-Handbuchs die Schrift *beramono.sty* installiert werden:


```
cd /usr/share/texmf/tex/latex/
mkdir bera
cd bera/
wget http://www.tug.org/texlive/devsrc/Master/texmf-dist/tex/latex/bera/beramono.sty
texhash
```

Abhängig von der Distribution können Paketnamen und Versionen abweichend sein. Siehe dazu auch die Liste im VBOX Wiki:

http://www.virtualbox.de/wiki/Linux%...20instructions


*SVN-Version downloaden*

Der Download von VirtualBox-OSE und das Übersetzen können dann als User erfolgen:

Den Download starten per:



```
cd (wechselt ins Homeverzeichnis)
mkdir VBOXOSE
cd VBOXOSE
svn co http://www.virtualbox.org/svn/vbox/trunk ./
```


*Übersetzen*



```
./configure --disable-hardening
source ./env.sh
kmk all
```

Parameter von "configure" (alle Parameter siehe "./configure --help"):

--disable-pulse: Falls man z. B. nur Alsa und kein Pulse einsetzt
--disable-hardening: Sollte angegeben werden, wenn man die lokal übersetzte Version direkt starten will. Sollte also nicht angegeben werden, wenn man ein Paket baut.
--disable-java: Übersetzen ohne Java-Bindings.


*Probleme beim Übersetzen*

U. U. ist die bei neueren Distributionen die gcc-Version zu neu zum Übersetzen von VirtualBox. Nach Installation einer älteren gcc-Version kann man diese z. B. so nutzen: 


```
./configure --with-gcc=/usr/bin/gcc-4.1 --with-g++=/usr/bin/g++-4.1
```

Passend zur gcc Version müssen dann natürlich gcc/cpp/g++/libstdc++ vorhanden sein (bei 64 Bit Linux auch als 32 Bit Paket).

Alternative: Statt mit einem alten gcc kann man versuchen, im Hauptverzeichnis (im Beispiel ~/VBOXOSE) eine Datei "LocalConfig.kmk" anzulegen. Inhalt:


```
VBOX_WITH_WARNINGS_AS_ERRORS :=
```

Hierdurch wird verhindert, dass Compiler-Warnungen wie Fehler behandelt werden.


*Kernelmodule übersetzen*



```
cd ./out/linux.x86/release/bin/src
make
```

Dann als root anmelden und Module installieren


```
su
make install
exit
```


*Kernelmodul laden beim Hochfahren des Rechners*

Dazu die Datei "/etc/init.d/boot.local" editieren und folgende Zeilen anhängen:



```
/sbin/modprobe vboxdrv
/sbin/modprobe vboxnetflt
sleep 2
chmod 666 /dev/vboxdrv
```

Bei anderen Distributionen hier die passende Datei nehmen. Das Modul "vboxdrv" wird immer benötigt. "vboxnetflt" nur dann, wenn man im Gast eine Bridge für das virtuelle Netzwerk nutzt.


*VirtualBox Startscript*

Einen Editor starten, folgenden Text einfügen:



```
cd ~/VBOXOSE
cd out/linux.x86/release/bin
LD_LIBRARY_PATH=. ./VirtualBox
```

Datei speichern als "~/bin/VirtualBox.sh", dann "chmod +x ~/bin/VirtualBox.sh".


*VirtualBox starten*

Durch Eingabe von "VirtualBox.sh" sollte die GUI starten.


*Hinweis 64 Bit-Linux*

In den obigen Scripten jeweils das "x86" durch "amd64" bzw. "/usr/lib" durch "/usr/lib64" ersetzen.


*Guest Additions*

Die Guest Additions für Windows Gäste müssen mit dem Visual Studio übersetzt werden. Das kann man auch per Express Edition umsonst in einem Windows Gast machen, ist aber sehr zeitaufwändig. 

Hinweise dazu: http://www.virtualbox.de/wiki/Window...20instructions

Einfacher ist der Download über die VB-Homepage. Hier gibt es jeweils OSE-Unterverzeichnisse passend zur Version:

http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/


*OSE Version aktualisieren*

Mit dieser Befehlsfolge kann auf die jeweils aktuelle SVN Version umgestellt werden:



```
cd ~/VBOXOSE
svn update
```

Anschließend neu übersetzen (s. o.).


*Diverse Tutorials zur OSE Version*

http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewforum.php?f=31

Angaben zu makeself und fehlender Schrift stammen aus dem Fedora Howto in diesem Forum (Autor Perryg).

----------


## stefan.becker

*10.1) VBoxHeadless, VirtualBox*

VirtualBox-Gäste lassen sich über "VBoxHeadless" auch beim Hochfahren eines Servers automatisch starten, ohne dass erst die VirtualBox GUI starten muss.

http://www.suseforum.de/linux-howtos...ess-modus.html


*10.2) VBOX-Remote*

http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=31497

Tool zur Verwaltung von Gästen auf einem Server.


*10.3) Teleporting (Live Migration)*

Ab Version 3.10 unterstützt VirtualBox Teleporting. Damit ist das Übertragen von Gästen im laufenden Betrieb auf einen anderen Host gemeint.

Im Prinzip wird auf dem neuen Host eine leere virtuelle Maschine mit den gleichen Einstellungen angelegt wie auf dem bisherigen Host. Anschließend kann der Gast über das Netzwerk via Teleporting übertragen werden.

Alles weitere wird im User Manual erklärt: 

http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch07.html#teleporting

----------

